# 2013 PSE Catolog



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya,I got my bow today.


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dan - Which one did you get and do you have a pic?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I got the Vendetta DC in black and camnly difference this year is the string dampener and the limb rubbers.Will post a pic once I get it set up.This bow is a sleeper, easy 325 fps at my draw length.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Im sure that will be a shooter bow again for you this year Dan

Andy


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

If that's the only difference, the 2012's might be a good deal.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Dan,
How do the strings look on the 2013 bows?


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Americas Best Bowstrings will be building strings for 8 of the Pro Series bows for 2013.... All of the other bows will be PSE's strings.... The Vendetta DC is a PSE string. PSE makes a great string and have been building strings for 40plus years. There have been some that arent the best quality but for the most part they are good strings. I havent had a bad set yet and ive had a pile of PSE's in my hand. LOL..... Anyways here are the specs on what strings ABB will be building. 

The Americas Best Bowstrings will be building strings for the following:

Omen Max
Dream Season DNA
Evo Max
Hammer
Freak Max
Dominator Max
Dominator 3D Max
Supra Max

All other bows will be PSES own


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks XXX Shooter


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

No problem.... If anyone would like any more information on the new stuff just ask here.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Was wondering what the difference is between the 2012 Supra and the 2013 Phenom. The Phenom is a inch shorter, does it have the ME cams?


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

The reason why they designed the Phenom is to keep the price point that the Supra was last year... The Supra has gone up in price... And yes the Phenom has ME cams


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok thanks XXX. Would you know the price of the Phenom? I'am guessing aroud $750??


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looking like its going to retail for around 699.... Dont quote me on that, but if they are keeping it relatively close to the Supras price point a few years back it should hit the market for 699.


----------

